# 335 ED Euro Delivery NIGHTMARE



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

disden said:


> this is the most bizarre story I have read on this site! I am so sorry for all of the crazy stuff happening; like a movie or something. Anyway, I am glad to hear its all being worked out and hopefully you will have your new car soon. As for your car being in Mexico, that is yet another reason to close the border and build bigger fences.


hehehe, AMEN BROTHER!!!!! yeah, this is one for the history books for sure. And if anything, ANYTHING, goes wrong on this next one I am going to go ballistic and just stand in front of the dealership with a freaking sign!!!!


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

disden said:


> this is the most bizarre story I have read on this site! I am so sorry for all of the crazy stuff happening; like a movie or something. Anyway, I am glad to hear its all being worked out and hopefully you will have your new car soon. As for your car being in Mexico, that is yet another reason to close the border and build bigger fences.


I agree. They are experimenting with a system here in AZ which scans all plates about 1/2mile north of the border. It uses some Infrared system to scan the plate and can read about 1 plate a second. It then compares the plate with a database of stolen cars to alert the US border patrol/police to intercept the car BEFORE it crosses. Of course the car needs to be reported stolen in order for it to work, so I doubt your car would have been "saved". It's unbelievable that Mexico doesn't work more closely with our police to recover a HUGE amount of cars taken across the border. Apparently this multimillion dollar thievery helps their economy and the Mexican Government in its usual corrupt and inept way turns the other way. No wonder they are a 3rd world country, no rule of law:tsk: Off the soap box now...


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

Nycdart25 said:


> hehehe, AMEN BROTHER!!!!! yeah, this is one for the history books for sure. And if anything, ANYTHING, goes wrong on this next one I am going to go ballistic and just stand in front of the dealership with a freaking sign!!!!


Hey Nycdart25. I also live in Carlsbad and am about to turn in my ED order for a new E93 convertible for April pickup. If we were to find you standing in front of the dealership with a "freaking" sign, would it be in Encinitas, Oceanside, Escondido, El Cajon or San Diego. Any suggestions as to who I should or shouldn't be dealing with for my new car? Glad to hear your "nightmare" is going to be resolved properly.


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

dmizock said:


> Hey Nycdart25. I also live in Carlsbad and am about to turn in my ED order for a new E93 convertible for April pickup. If we were to find you standing in front of the dealership with a "freaking" sign, would it be in Encinitas, Oceanside, Escondido, El Cajon or San Diego. Any suggestions as to who I should or shouldn't be dealing with for my new car? Glad to hear your "nightmare" is going to be resolved properly.


Well, I hope all goes well...everything was great with my ED until this happened...I would be holding that sign off of Balboa and the 805 in San Diego. HOWEVER!! They did get me into a 2006 325i convertible today for my loaner until my car comes in, so they are starting to get it right...also, I walked into Encinitas with my business partner when we first were looking at our cars (we are both late twenties and had come from surfing, so were not dressed well) and couldnt even get anyone to help us for like half and hour..and when we finally got someone he acted like we were a waste of his time....I almost wanted to go back and rub it in his face when we ordered our cars...Continental in oceanside is super nice, but so small they have a tough time getting any alottments...Sounds like an awesome car hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

WOW!!! OK NEW NEWS GUYS!!! So I get a call today from my dealer who told me that they have recovered my car.....It is being brought back from mexico. Now, BMW of NA has allready had a new car built for me and it is on the Asian Emperor set to arrive on the 22nd of this month.. So now the dealer is trying to get me to take my old car back. They have not confirmed how many miles it has on it (399 when I dropped it off in Frankfurt) but it sure didnt teleport ot Mexico and back... but apparently it "looks good." I REALLY HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with them right now. Why the heck would I want this car back?? Do you guys think there is any way they could make me take it. This is like you drop your car off at EH Harms with 500 miles on it in MINT condition and they give it back to you with 800 on it...I think I would have an issue with that. Maybe if they drop the price down or something. All I have to say is that this has been a HUGE nightmare..... Any adive would be welcome....Oh, but the way, I put my deposit down on this car on July 13th 2006.....


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Nycdart25 said:


> WOW!!! OK NEW NEWS GUYS!!! So I get a call today from my dealer who told me that they have recovered my car.....It is being brought back from mexico. Now, BMW of NA has allready had a new car built for me and it is on the Asian Emperor set to arrive on the 22nd of this month.. So now the dealer is trying to get me to take my old car back. They have not confirmed how many miles it has on it (399 when I dropped it off in Frankfurt) but it sure didnt teleport ot Mexico and back... but apparently it "looks good." I REALLY HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with them right now. Why the heck would I want this car back?? Do you guys think there is any way they could make me take it. This is like you drop your car off at EH Harms with 500 miles on it in MINT condition and they give it back to you with 800 on it...I think I would have an issue with that. Maybe if they drop the price down or something. All I have to say is that this has been a HUGE nightmare..... Any adive would be welcome....Oh, but the way, I put my deposit down on this car on July 13th 2006.....


Wow. What a disaster.

I'm not an attourney, but have you talked to one?

Looking at this from an impartial viewpoint, it appears to me that you have a rather complex situation here, which includes:

1. Negligence on the part of the dealer, which likely resulted in Allianz's initial push back on paying the claim.

2. Further negligence in them failing to inform you promptly of the theft.

3. Some kind of informal or formal settlement of your claim with a new car and a loaner.

4. Recovery of the original car prior to completing item 3.

There are (likely) five different parties involved: you (the unlucky one), the dealer, BMW NA, Allianz, and the dealer's insurance policy.

A potential sixth party would be your present insurance carrier. In some states, your insurance policy covers new cars from the moment you purchase them. You are required to formally notify them and add the car to your policy within a certain number of business days. This is obviously complicated by item 2 and the ED process itself.

The complexity of this situation warrants legal representation, if only to see that your interests are protected. While I'm not necessarily suggesting a lawsuit, you need someone with the expertise to know what rights you have (and don't have) in this situation.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Nycdart25 said:


> WOW!!! OK NEW NEWS GUYS!!! So I get a call today from my dealer who told me that they have recovered my car.....It is being brought back from mexico. Now, BMW of NA has allready had a new car built for me and it is on the Asian Emperor set to arrive on the 22nd of this month.. So now the dealer is trying to get me to take my old car back. They have not confirmed how many miles it has on it (399 when I dropped it off in Frankfurt) but it sure didnt teleport ot Mexico and back... but apparently it "looks good." I REALLY HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with them right now. Why the heck would I want this car back?? Do you guys think there is any way they could make me take it. This is like you drop your car off at EH Harms with 500 miles on it in MINT condition and they give it back to you with 800 on it...I think I would have an issue with that. Maybe if they drop the price down or something. All I have to say is that this has been a HUGE nightmare..... Any adive would be welcome....Oh, but the way, I put my deposit down on this car on July 13th 2006.....


Did they say "We found your car. It'll be a wonderful story to reunite with your car, but, of course, you can take the new....."

My guess is that if you take the original, they can save some expenses. Since you got your car back, they wouldn't have to reimburse you for expenses. When the new one comes in, they can sell it as new car. If you took the new one, they would have to eat the old one and sell it as used.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Nycdart25 said:


> WOW!!! OK NEW NEWS GUYS!!! So I get a call today from my dealer who told me that they have recovered my car.....It is being brought back from mexico. Now, BMW of NA has allready had a new car built for me and it is on the Asian Emperor set to arrive on the 22nd of this month.. So now the dealer is trying to get me to take my old car back. They have not confirmed how many miles it has on it (399 when I dropped it off in Frankfurt) but it sure didnt teleport ot Mexico and back... but apparently it "looks good." I REALLY HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with them right now. Why the heck would I want this car back?? Do you guys think there is any way they could make me take it. This is like you drop your car off at EH Harms with 500 miles on it in MINT condition and they give it back to you with 800 on it...I think I would have an issue with that. Maybe if they drop the price down or something. All I have to say is that this has been a HUGE nightmare..... Any adive would be welcome....Oh, but the way, I put my deposit down on this car on July 13th 2006.....


If your old car has been declared a total loss and insurance has already paid it off, you should be getting the new car and your dealer should be giving the old car to the insurance company.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Nycdart25 said:


> also, I walked into Encinitas with my business partner when we first were looking at our cars (we are both late twenties and had come from surfing, so were not dressed well) and couldnt even get anyone to help us for like half and hour..and when we finally got someone he acted like we were a waste of his time...


First, I am very happy that you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel in this nightmare!!! Your story about them ignoring you because of your appearance reminds me of how our local dealer USED to be MANY years ago....back in the days of Austin's TECH boom, I had a good friend who became a gazillionaire overnight. Well, he wanted a shiny new BMW and I went with him to the dealer. This guy was wearing dirty looking blue jean shorts, a Tye dye shirt, blue hair, etc :rofl: ...yet, with about $100k in his pocket....the snotty dealers never tried to help but when one did come up, you could see this twerp look my friend up and down and immediately dismiss him....the next day I drove him to another BMW dealer north of town and watched THAT dealer fall all over themselves trying to help...:thumbup:

My friend wrote a check on the spot and we left. Best of all, when we got back to town, I parked my car and rode with my friend back to the original dealer....he let me drive and as a group of condescending CA's walked out, my friend waved at them and then mooned them while I almost wrecked his car because I was laughing so hard at the expressions on their faces!!!! :rofl: :rofl: PRICELESS!!!

Our local dealer quickly learned that it is not just elderly gentlemen in tweeds who buys BMW's!!! Thank goodness this was MANY years ago!!!

Cheers,


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*European Delivery > 335 ED Euro Delivery NIGHTMARE*



Me530 said:


> If your old car has been declared a total loss and insurance has already paid it off, you should be getting the new car and your dealer should be giving the old car to the insurance company.


 01-04-2007, 09:42 PM 
Nycdart25 
Registered User
Location: Carlsbad California Join Date: Dec 2006
Posts: 20 
Mein auto: 2007 335i
View My Garage

Quote:
Originally Posted by jcatral14 
Maybe get the dealer to pay for the airfare too 
Might be cheaper than if they gave you a replacement out of their allotment.

Hey, thanks to everyone that has helped me out here and for all the condolences (rest in peace my beautiful autobahn dream machine...or rather in parts in Mexico, which is where it is now according to BMW anti theft tracking) New update... I did a conference call with all parties involved and told them that if I did not have a new car being built ASAP, a loaner car until mine arrives and reimbursement for my re-booking expenses (I only asked for $150 which was my re-booking fee and my lost deposit on a bed and Breakfast) then I was filing a law suit for breach of contract. Things changed real quick..BMW ED finally got on the ball and spent 20 minutes apologizing and are expediting the build of a new car for me. I have a loaner, an x3..not quite the same, but at least they are trying, and they said they will get me a sedan, a 3 or a 5 series when they have one available. And the dealer said they will cut me a check for whatever costs I had. Also, BMW ED is doing a "substitution of collateral" this means that all payments I have made on my car will apply to my new car, and I did put 500+ miles on it in Germany, so my new car will have ZERO. No, I am not doing Euro delivery again, I wish I could but just do not have the time. So, all in all...everything looks to be working out..but I wouldn't recommend trying this at home kids... Also, new twist is why I was not told to turn on the recovery system with BMW assist which took all of 5 minutes to locate that car in Mexico, especially when the dealership new it was stolen as early as Saturday according to them!!! They did not tell me till Tuesday morning..doesn't smell quite right there.

*NYCdart25:*
I followed your case to see how it was resolved as in insurance matter. I suspected that it was somehow "tentatively" resolved with some accommodation involving BMW NA and the dealer and not by insurance. It seems that you still do not have much clout, otherwise you would be exercising the option that suits you. Consider reacquainting your self with your car along with some other sweet deals from your dealer and BMW NA. The condition, mileage etc will all factor. Again, as someone pointed out, if insurance was involved then you should not be in this predicament. Keep us posted


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nycdart25 said:


> WOW!!! OK NEW NEWS GUYS!!! So I get a call today from my dealer who told me that they have recovered my car.....It is being brought back from mexico. Now, BMW of NA has allready had a new car built for me and it is on the Asian Emperor set to arrive on the 22nd of this month.. So now the dealer is trying to get me to take my old car back. They have not confirmed how many miles it has on it (399 when I dropped it off in Frankfurt) but it sure didnt teleport ot Mexico and back... but apparently it "looks good." I REALLY HAVE HUGE PROBLEM with them right now. Why the heck would I want this car back?? Do you guys think there is any way they could make me take it. This is like you drop your car off at EH Harms with 500 miles on it in MINT condition and they give it back to you with 800 on it...I think I would have an issue with that. Maybe if they drop the price down or something. All I have to say is that this has been a HUGE nightmare..... Any adive would be welcome....Oh, but the way, I put my deposit down on this car on July 13th 2006.....


man **** that, who knows what happened to it or what it smells like after the illegal aliens stole it. That is insane!! I'd be soooo


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I recommend insisting on the new car.


----------



## Sabado Gigante (Jan 27, 2007)

Ask for the new car. If they get pushy, tell them you want to be compensated for the diminished value of the car. That should include diminished value for these factors:
- it's been reported stolen, so that will show up on a Carfax report, and make future buyers leery
- it's probably been ridden hard and put away wet, at least to get it across the border
- you've lost mileage and time against your warranty 
- tires, brakes, interior, anything else that can be inspected and shown to be worn


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

Sabado Gigante said:


> Ask for the new car. If they get pushy, tell them you want to be compensated for the diminished value of the car. That should include diminished value for these factors:
> - it's been reported stolen, so that will show up on a Carfax report, and make future buyers leery
> - it's probably been ridden hard and put away wet, at least to get it across the border
> - you've lost mileage and time against your warranty
> - tires, brakes, interior, anything else that can be inspected and shown to be worn


Yeah, I am supposed to go and see it tomorrow or whenever they get it back to the dealer. The dealer told me "dont worry, our mechanics will make sure everything is fine." Yeah, because at this point I am really inclined to trust them..probably the brother of the guy that stole the freaking thing tobegin with. I basically told them that I would

1. negotiate a reduced price for the car.
2. Take a new car.
3. Sue them for breach of cotract and go buy a f...ing mercedes (YUCK but it is the threat that counts.)

Seems like BMW NA will pretty much let me get the new one, but I have to inspect the car first.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

You don't need the aggravation. Take the new car. It sounds like they are just looking to unload the car. At this point they(dealer) own it right?


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

If I were you I would not bother with the old car...... The dealer can deal with it and its condition! They have ordered you a new car and that is what you should get! PERIOD!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Definitely take the new car, after all the pain and headaches they caused you, you deserve it.


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

jcatral14 said:


> You don't need the aggravation. Take the new car. It sounds like they are just looking to unload the car. At this point they(dealer) own it right?


No, the car is in my name, but I have never seen it since it left Germany, they allready admitted that it was their insurance that would cover it. And BMW NA has my back (I am 28 and have many more BMW to buy if they treat me right.)


----------



## AHart (Feb 9, 2007)

If you haven't already, if they give you more grief about the new car, you might want to mention to both the dealer and BMW NA that you are describing this entire saga on this forum, and lots of us are waiting to see how they resolve your problem. I know I would never do business with a dealer that won't resolve a huge problem like this properly. I bet there are others out there that feel the same way.


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*European Delivery > 335 ED Euro Delivery NIGHTMARE*



the_fox;2166720[B said:


> ]Definitely take the new car,[/B] after all the pain and headaches they caused you, you deserve it.


I missed where this was an option. I believe the issue is that the original offer of another car is off the table and he is asking for ideas to reinstate that option. So it would help to think outside the box to help a Fester rather than everyone saying "take the new car" He clearly would have if he could. Tell me if I am missing something.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated. If you have been provided a loaner it looks like you may end up with a good result assuming you like the loaner. (No wear and tear, no depreciation, possibility of a next year model or at least mid year enhancements) Unless you want to fly over again can't imagine any problem in the insurance getting you the exact same model in a car already in the U.S. By the way, it sounds like the dealer is ultimately responsible so it matters not what some insurance company may limit liability. The car may be insured for theft which is one policy, but the dealer will have his own insurance for liability (negligence.) Between the two of them you should get FULL compensation but if you don't you have the option of suing the dealer for the difference - assuming the dealer's liability insurance may have some type of exclusion. AS an admitted "inside job" this implies negligence on the part of the dealer in not having better security measures in place. Also sounds like the dealer's lack of due diligence in tracking the car for you may have contributed to the problem (i.e. allowing it to sit "abandoned" on their own lot for x period of time waiting for someone to steal it.) OH- what about your business partner's car, what was its fate?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it too late to change the title of your thread? Something more like "Car disappears from dealer lot" or "Dealer lies, then his agent steals."


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated. If you have been provided a loaner it looks like you may end up with a good result assuming you like the loaner. (No wear and tear, no depreciation, possibility of a next year model or at least mid year enhancements) Unless you want to fly over again can't imagine any problem in the insurance getting you the exact same model in a car already in the U.S. By the way, it sounds like the dealer is ultimately responsible so it matters not what some insurance company may limit liability. The car may be insured for theft which is one policy, but the dealer will have his own insurance for liability (negligence.) Between the two of them you should get FULL compensation but if you don't you have the option of suing the dealer for the difference - assuming the dealer's liability insurance may have some type of exclusion. AS an admitted "inside job" this implies negligence on the part of the dealer in not having better security measures in place. Also sounds like the dealer's lack of due diligence in tracking the car for you may have contributed to the problem (i.e. allowing it to sit "abandoned" on their own lot for x period of time waiting for someone to steal it.) OH- what about your business partner's car, what was its fate?


The other car is great!! No problems there...He got the black with brown interior...I keep telling him I should have picked a ugly color too and maybe I would still have my car...heheheh


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the adive guys! Also, does anyone happen to know if once a car is reported stolen if that would stay on the carfax report even if the car is recovered?


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

Allreight guys!! I am on my way to the dealer today, lets hope they get this taken care of.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Good luck, I hope it goes well.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

jkc_335 said:


> I'm not a lawyer so this is just my uninformed opinion. But it would seem to me that not reporting a crime for three days is in itself a criminal act. Maybe the DA should be informed about this. Certainly, if the dealer does not come through with the new car I would turn up the heat on these guys.


There is no law that says a victim has to report a crime.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am going to contact my insurance company and make sure they completely agree that I do not need any insurance until the day I take delivery of my car back in the US. I dreamt last night that it was delivered to the PC in SC and used as a track car!!


----------



## jkc_335 (Oct 30, 2006)

jfulcher said:


> There is no law that says a victim has to report a crime.


But in this case the dealer is not necessarily the victim. The car was already delivered in Germany and is thus property of the buyer. Also, if this was indeed an inside job, as was suggested, then the dealer may be liable for the actions of his employee. I would think that under these cricumstances not reporting the theft is at least negligent.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

jkc_335 said:


> I'm not a lawyer so this is just my uninformed opinion. But it would seem to me that not reporting a crime for three days is in itself a criminal act. Maybe the DA should be informed about this. Certainly, if the dealer does not come through with the new car I would turn up the heat on these guys.


You are misguided here. The correct fact is that the dealer took 3 days to inform the owner.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Nycdart25 said:


> Allreight guys!! I am on my way to the dealer today, lets hope they get this taken care of.


I don't recommend it. What is the point to look at and discuss a car that you are not taking. Stick to the gun that your car is the one on the vessel plus that is the agreement.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

jkc_335 said:


> But in this case the dealer is not necessarily the victim. The car was already delivered in Germany and is thus property of the buyer. Also, if this was indeed an inside job, as was suggested, then the dealer may be liable for the actions of his employee. I would think that under these cricumstances not reporting the theft is at least negligent.


Well, yes, it is the property of the owner. But, during the transportation process, it was in the custody of the dealership. It happened under its watch. It is the dealership's job to remedy the situation. In this case, a new car or stick a stolen car to the OP.


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*ED Insurance; when to start*



rmorin49 said:


> I am going to contact my insurance company and make sure they completely agree that *I do not need any insurance until the day I take delivery of my **car back in the US*. I dreamt last night that it was delivered to the PC in SC and used as a track car!!


49:
That discussion would be futile. But just to clarify a subtle point; you need insurance when car is dropped off at dealer, not at re-delivery to you which could be the next day or whenever. Did you get the difference?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am picking up at the PC in SC. So I need to ask my CA to confirm the date that the car will arrive at the PC?


----------



## bimmer12safrad (Feb 13, 2006)

*ED Insurance; when to start*



rmorin49 said:


> I am picking up at the PC in SC. So I need to ask my CA to confirm the date that the car will arrive at the PC?


49:
Correct. Start insurance no later than that day. You are fully covered up to the unloading from carrier. Let us know how PC delivery went, and especially if the fringe benefits were extended. You have to one of the first ED/PC Fester in recent times.


----------



## Nycdart25 (Dec 30, 2006)

OK!!! Finally looks like and end to this NIGHTMARE!!! I just got back from a meeting with the new sales manager at BMW of San Diego. Everything went GREAT!!. He is buying the stolen car back from me for what I paid for it and selling me the new one coming into port on the 22nd on the Asian Emporer for $800 less then I paid originally. This seems more then fair to me as they have provided me with a car since mine was taken and this is to compensate for the payments that I had had to make on the other car. I really have to give it to this guy (he is brand new to the dealership) and he really took ownership of a problem that was created by his predesessor. This is the type of service I had been expecting from BMW all along and am happy that they have finally pulled through. I would recommend to EVERYONE that you should start insurance on your car THE DAY that it leaves the preparation center at port just to be safe....In this case everything seemed to work out, but it is not worth the headache. I will give one final report when I actually have the car in my greedy little hands...about freaking time too!!!


----------



## bmw949 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nycdart25 said:


> OK!!! Finally looks like and end to this NIGHTMARE!!! I just got back from a meeting with the new sales manager at BMW of San Diego. Everything went GREAT!!. He is buying the stolen car back from me for what I paid for it and selling me the new one coming into port on the 22nd on the Asian Emporer for $800 less then I paid originally. This seems more then fair to me as they have provided me with a car since mine was taken and this is to compensate for the payments that I had had to make on the other car. I really have to give it to this guy (he is brand new to the dealership) and he really took ownership of a problem that was created by his predesessor. This is the type of service I had been expecting from BMW all along and am happy that they have finally pulled through. I would recommend to EVERYONE that you should start insurance on your car THE DAY that it leaves the preparation center at port just to be safe....In this case everything seemed to work out, but it is not worth the headache. I will give one final report when I actually have the car in my greedy little hands...about freaking time too!!!


Finally, glad it worked out, you shouldnt have even had to worry about this.

Did you happen to see your old car?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Nycdart25 said:


> OK!!! Finally looks like and end to this NIGHTMARE!!! I just got back from a meeting with the new sales manager at BMW of San Diego. Everything went GREAT!!. He is buying the stolen car back from me for what I paid for it and selling me the new one coming into port on the 22nd on the Asian Emporer for $800 less then I paid originally. This seems more then fair to me as they have provided me with a car since mine was taken and this is to compensate for the payments that I had had to make on the other car. I really have to give it to this guy (he is brand new to the dealership) and he really took ownership of a problem that was created by his predesessor. This is the type of service I had been expecting from BMW all along and am happy that they have finally pulled through. I would recommend to EVERYONE that you should start insurance on your car THE DAY that it leaves the preparation center at port just to be safe....In this case everything seemed to work out, but it is not worth the headache. I will give one final report when I actually have the car in my greedy little hands...about freaking time too!!!


Glad BMW of San Diego's new SM stepped up to the plate!

I first read about starting insurance on the day of carrier dropoff from Jspira about a year ago if I remember correctly. And I have and will be following that policy ever since. Good words of advice.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> I first read about starting insurance on the day of carrier dropoff from Jspira about a year ago if I remember correctly. And I have and will be following that policy ever since. Good words of advice.


Correct. That is what I do as well (although I have always picked up the car the same day it's dropped off). Glad you noted my comment.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Nycdart25 said:


> OK!!! Finally looks like and end to this NIGHTMARE!!! I just got back from a meeting with the new sales manager at BMW of San Diego. Everything went GREAT!!. He is buying the stolen car back from me for what I paid for it and selling me the new one coming into port on the 22nd on the Asian Emporer for $800 less then I paid originally. This seems more then fair to me as they have provided me with a car since mine was taken and this is to compensate for the payments that I had had to make on the other car. I really have to give it to this guy (he is brand new to the dealership) and he really took ownership of a problem that was created by his predesessor. This is the type of service I had been expecting from BMW all along and am happy that they have finally pulled through. I would recommend to EVERYONE that you should start insurance on your car THE DAY that it leaves the preparation center at port just to be safe....In this case everything seemed to work out, but it is not worth the headache. I will give one final report when I actually have the car in my greedy little hands...about freaking time too!!!


Congratulations. This is great news and exactly what the dealer should be doing.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mason said:


> Your case is actually very interesting. Besides whether bank or you should file report, it also add that it is a postal theft. That is a federal offense. It is another layer to jurisdiction.


It was and it was also a huge jurisdictional nightmare. Chase eventually did a mea culpa as they should never have cashed the check and the account officer who did was sent to Siberia.


----------

